# Estepona?



## pelican (May 29, 2010)

Hello All

I have been reading this forum for a couple of days and now i've decided to join up hoping to get to know a few of you in here, and maybe we can learn from each others experiences.

We are thinking about buying a house in Estepona south Spain, and thought we'd join up on here to find out from other people what the area is like before we buy!

Many thanks

Allen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a nice place! However, top tip: Rent first. Not only cos it'll give you a chance to find out whether you like Estapona or not, but it gives you the chance to find the right area and what you want from your home and living here will get you used to the way things work here - cos house buying aint like it is in the UK!!!!!!!!! I dont think property prices are gonna rise in the foreseeable future, so you'll not miss out on any deals!??????????? 

So come over, take a look and view a few properties and have a fact finding holiday

Welcome to the forum BTW 

Jo xxxx


----------



## pelican (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Jojo,

We are planning a trip out next month for a couple of weeks to have a look around to get the feel of the area, also we are going to have a look around other areas also.

We realize that the prices in Spain have shot up over the years and was wondering if you or anyone else knows where to get the best bargains and what are the cheapest areas, we were previously told that Estepona is a good area and fairly priced.

Regards

Allen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pelican said:


> Thanks Jojo,
> 
> We are planning a trip out next month for a couple of weeks to have a look around to get the feel of the area, also we are going to have a look around other areas also.
> 
> ...



House prices in Spain havent shot up at all for many years - in fact in the last 3 years they've "shot down" and are still..... well sort of staying the same at present, but the house market is still shakey!!! The one thing that I've found the world over is that cheap areas tend to be cheap areas for a reason, Spain is no exception, so make sure you look carefully! If an individual house is too cheap, you must check it thoroughly, the illegal build issue is still going on here and if someone is in an illegal build, they may try to sell it on as quickly as possible at any cost. This is all another reason why renting beforehand is a better idea. You get to know the good the bad and the ugly

But I've been to Estapona and know people who live there and its a lovely place, I dont know if its an expensive area, but it seems to me that the nearer to Marbella you get, the dearer it becomes

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Pelican,

Welcome to the forum from, way out west, Islas Canarias. I do not know the area you are interested in, however I would reiterate the advice, really get to know the area before buying.

I spent five years looking around this island, El Hierro, before I eventually bought.

Enjoy the forum,

Hepa


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum and just a tiny bit of good news, the government has just announced a 5% reduction on notary and registration fees on property deals - so, every little counts as they say!


----------

